# Fave Breeds Of dog?



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

Im just curiuos because lots of people have diffrent oppinons like some people like small dogs or long haired
but me i not very keen on small or long haired dogs


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Chihuahuas and Daschunds for me! 
Smaller dogs suit my lifestyle but I just love their personalities as well. Although I pretty much love dogs of all sizes and shapes...


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

My two absolute favourites are Smooth Collies and Chihuahuas, though I also love Chinese Cresteds, Keeshonden, Japanese Chin, Papillions, and Bernese Mountain dogs. All of them very neatly tick the boxes for what I look for in a dog.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Rotties for me. Big, cuddly teddy bears, incredibly loving dogs that probably have more facial expressions than any other dog. Very loyal and never happier than when curled up on your lap, but with that independent streak that means your love needs to be proved.
Very intelligent dogs too, although they can hide it well if it suits them :lol:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I love dogs that are kind of 'wolfish' for want of a better term. Akitas, my girl is beautiful and so lovable, huskies, malamutes, etc, etc (i guess the older, more natural breeds) I also love smooth collies, as I grew up with them.

I'm not a fan of smaller dogsike terrier Chihuahuas, puts, etc, but I don't hate them, just wouldn't own one.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

mine have to be Staffies, boxers, dobies and rotties


----------



## gnomie (Apr 30, 2011)

Border collies for me! Love 'em!
Looks wise, I do appreciate a Chinese Crested, powder puff and hairless.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Mastiffs, Rotties, Staffords, Pitballs (proper pits, not the staffie crosses), Cockers, springers, Ridgebacks & Boxers.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I absolutely adore German Shepherds :flrt:
I also love bernese mountain dogs, newfoundlands, rotties, great danes, huskies, akitas, and malamutes.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Standard Poodle, German Wire/Shorthaired Pointer, Vizsla, Weimaraner, Brittany Spaniel, and Boxers even though I'd probably never own one.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rottweilers:flrt:

but i also like samoyeds,PROPER pitbulls,all mastiffs.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

cloggers said:


> I absolutely adore German Shepherds :flrt:
> I also love bernese mountain dogs, newfoundlands, rotties, great danes, huskies, akitas, and malamutes.


These are basically all mine - rotties, newfoundlands, leonbergers and mastiffs have an extra special place in my heart though I must admit, such beautiful, smart and loving dogs:flrt:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Old English Sheep Dog... leonberger and Husky - Malmute x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Great danes are my favorite... Especially the merley and splodgy ones  Aussie shepherds are in the top five.


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Boxers- I just love their playfulness, facial expressions and how loving they are :flrt::flrt: but also bull dogs, mastiffs, inuits and scruffy dogs:flrt:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Akitas and Canaans.


----------



## AFC (Mar 7, 2011)

Jack Russells are by far my favourite. Alert,intelligent and downright arrogant.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love all dogs, big and small, if it needs a home and I have room I dont say no because of the breed. My favourites are the ones that need a second chance.


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

staffies , staffy, staffs, staffords, staffordshire bull terrier:

fearless, cuddly, beautiful, great with people !


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

mine would be springers, irish wolfhounds, northern inuits, saarloos wolfdogs and my jake, hes.....eh.....unique i guess would describe him


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

For those who dont know what the Canaan Dog looks like. Its a very old breed and I think they are stunning. :flrt:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i adore bullmastifs, always have. when i got my first one i was a bit like hope it's what i expected. you like when you meant your hero & they turn out to be a :censor:. i wasn't disapointed at all.
i also love bernese mountain dogs but never got to have one and don't know if i ever will. 

when i get older and mastiffs are too big/strong for me i can see myself having a spaniel or miniture schnauzer.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Staffies are number one, then also love akita inus, basenjis, salukis, huskies, Boston terriers.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I think its Boxers and Old English Sheepdogs for me


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> For those who dont know what the Canaan Dog looks like. Its a very old breed and I think they are stunning. :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image


They're gorgeous, and remind me a lot of an akita, like this Gorgeous girly:


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*I'm quite fond of the patterdale terriers (my nans doggy in the pic:2thumb*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh i also forgot pitbulls from my list...


----------



## terri-louise (Mar 15, 2010)

labs and stafs are my favs :flrt:, but there the only dogs that ive owned so abit bieist :lol2:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Otterhounds, newfoundlands, and saint bernards!

My otterhound 








She thinks she's a 37kg lapdog lmao xD


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Do mongrels count? :lol2:

Here's my 3...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

huskies


----------



## osh_kosh (Mar 3, 2009)

*x*

English bull terriers and boxers, although a friend of mine has staffie x boxer, which is probably the best lookin dog I've ever seen.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Labs, Staffies, Rotties, Bullmastiff, GSD's


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Northern Inuits, Lhasa Apso`s (Big dog in a little body) German Shepherds, Dobermanns, Deerhounds, Afghans, Borzoi`s.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

goodwin1234 said:


> Do mongrels count? :lol2:
> 
> Here's my 3...
> 
> [URL="http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/2992/n6576729179817724262.jpg"]image[/URL]


 

Of course they do, you cant beat a mongrel, fab dogs:flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

huskies rotties dobermans and not to forget the best boxers


----------



## lankybabe (Jun 7, 2010)

goodwin1234 said:


> Do mongrels count? :lol2:
> 
> Here's my 3...
> 
> [URL="http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/2992/n6576729179817724262.jpg"]image[/URL]


Beautiful!!!

For me it would be what I have - staffies, border colliers. Also owned labs, doberman and would love to have a Akita one day. Rottwellier & boxers also interest me.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emsylove said:


> huskies rotties dobermans and not to forget the best boxers


 


my big dog is doberman/husky cross...:2thumb:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

gotta be any of the bull breeds


----------



## lankybabe (Jun 7, 2010)

bollocklegs said:


> gotta be any of the bull breeds image


HOW CUTE!!!!!:gasp:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

lankybabe said:


> HOW CUTE!!!!!:gasp:


hes a little bugger !!:2thumb:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't know we could post pictures :gasp:!!!!!!










German shepherds :whistling2:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Cloggers, he is well cute, massive ears, lol.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Tarron said:


> Cloggers, he is well cute, massive ears, lol.


Probably never grow into them either :lol2:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Any bull breed defo! But like all of em, soft spot for spaniels, esp. cockers. & anything else haha.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

My main favourites are Ibizan hounds, Border terrier, Borzoi, Saint Bernards, GSD, Shar peis, Staffies, french bulldog, Segugio italiano, German pincher, Samoyed, Pug, Afgan hound, Cesky terrier, German pointers, Vizlas, Basenji, Italian Spinone, Rhodesian and Tai Ridgebacks, Dogo Argentino, Peruvian inca orchid and Mongrels

maybe thats a few too many lol and i'm sure theres some i've missed

Dogs i'm not so keen on are
English bulldogs, Boxers, Westies, Cairns any breed that drools excessively unless in the list above


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bulldoggs!


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Well obviously huskies or malamutes, however for practical reasons a Klee Kai as they're not as massive, so don't need quite as much exercise, but are equally beautiful 










Also pomeranians, because they start life looking like a grumpy teddy bear and end up looking like a fox :mrgreen:



















Also Eurasier, Shiba Inu and Keeshond -basically anything vaguely spitz-like


----------



## fenris wolf (May 26, 2011)

alaskan malamutes especially my Fenris.


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

German Shepherd, Bedlington x Lurcher, Great Dane, Bulldog, Irish Wolfhound, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Tibetan Terrier.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

All Bull breeds
German Shepherds
Doberman
Greyhounds

Especially Staffies :flrt:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm with Shell on this one. I can't think of a breed that I wouldn't fall for if it needed a home!

I have a soft spot for shelties because that was our dog when I was a child, and I'd probably always pick large breeds and bull breeds over small.

If I had to pick just one I'd say staffie because they're so misunderstood. Oh, and because I'm totally besotted with Skimsa's puppy and want to dognap it :whistling2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Pug, Papillon, Dobermann, Rottweiler, Boxer, Bulldog, English Bull Terrier, Bernese Mountain Dog, Dalmatian, German Pinscher, Gordon Setter, Great Dane, Hungarian Viszla, Japanese Spitz, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Shar Pei, Weimaraner.....think thats it.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

We have three dogs.

This is Rose, she really is a a proper Heinz 57 - some RFUKers who have met her refer to her as ADHD Dog; can't say I blame them as she is manic.









Here we have Poppy who is my second best breed a Black Labrador, my favourite Breed is Flat Coated retriever. She is nine and will kill you while smiling at you...









And then there is this which is my wife Wohic's dog. She is called Sugar and is half shih tzu half bichon frise. Wohic loves her - can't think why though.....


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Miniature Pinscher... For Doberman lovers in small houses :lol2:









Saying that I now have a bigger house so I will be getting back into the world of Doberman, my real favorite breed.. Yet my little Roxy is a rescue with severe fear aggression with internal and external damage as a result so the Dobie would have to be a pup as Roxy only gets on with pups.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Greyhounds, Lurchers, Whippets, Salukis, Pharoah Hounds, my all time favourite breed is the GSD & i'd love a Rottie too :2thumb:.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i love the dalmation, mexican hairless, border collie and flat coat retriver.:2thumb:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

*Tallulah my Tibetan terrier is amazing *


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

*Twinkle my Lowchen is too*


----------



## shacody (Aug 23, 2011)

i have had all sorts of different dog breeds growing up,ive had border collies,whippets,poodles,yorkies,staffys,pugs,red setter,jack russels,but not ive got my own place i have a 7month old english bull terrier and he is fab hes such a character,so i gotta say my fave is a english bull terrier:2thumb:


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Rotties :2thumb:


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

rottweilers are my fav breed. they are loyal, very loving and are a fantastic family pet... i had many great memories as a child playing with max the family rottie...


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

My fav is Westies, ya might notice also love dobermans but there not good with kids at all, hubbys is a rottie or a english bull terrier fan.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

dizzylynn said:


> My fav is Westies, ya might notice also *love dobermans but there not good with kids* at all, hubbys is a rottie or a english bull terrier fan.


 
I have to disagree, I know a few people with them and they are fab with kids.


----------



## lizard_kid (Sep 27, 2010)

darren81 said:


> Rotties :2thumb:


 
+1

I love the rotties and american akitas.:flrt:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I have to disagree, I know a few people with them and they are fab with kids.


I agree, several family friends have dobes and they're brilliant with their kids, so protective of them. Obviously there are always exceptions though : victory:


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

This is going back years, shows you I have researched fresh, hubby doesnt like them tho, grrr men lol. I have my westie I am happy now.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I love all breeds of dog both x breeds and pedigree large and small, and like Shell I will take on any that i have the room for.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

dizzylynn said:


> This is going back years, shows you I have researched fresh, hubby doesnt like them tho, grrr men lol. I have my westie I am happy now.


 
Is your westie nice? all the ones I have met are nasty little monsters:lol2:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Is your westie nice? all the ones I have met are nasty little monsters:lol2:


Only breed that has ever bitten Ozzy :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Is your westie nice? all the ones I have met are nasty little monsters:lol2:


I haven't met a nice one yet... and I've encountered a few :devil:

Spaniels for me! :2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> I haven't met a nice one yet... and I've encountered a few :devil:
> 
> Spaniels for me! :2thumb:


The lady I work for is obsessed with westies she has 2 of her own and constantly fosters them... None of them have been nasty although they can be a bit quick to bark at anything :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

TheDogMan said:


> The lady I work for is obsessed with westies she has 2 of her own and constantly fosters them... None of them have been nasty although they can be a bit quick to bark at anything :lol2:


:lol2: I always seem to see them in pairs! Almost everyone seems to have 2! Typically stubborn as hell!
My TT barks at anything... to quote somebody from here (sorry, forgot who it was, I was asking for advice on TTs :blush: ) "If a gnat farts a mile away, you will know about it" :lol2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> :lol2: I always seem to see them in pairs! Almost everyone seems to have 2! Typically stubborn as hell!
> My TT barks at anything... to quote somebody from here (sorry, forgot who it was, I was asking for advice on TTs :blush: ) "If a gnat farts a mile away, you will know about it" :lol2:


Lol nice quote, yeah I guess a lot of people do coming to think of it..


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

GSD's are our all time favourite, never have trusted a dog more especially with our baby. He was a rescue.
Say hello to Shadow









This is the PLEASE LOVE ME look









Thanks for looking


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

Huskyyyyyyy's


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

jagos12 said:


> GSD's are our all time favourite, never have trusted a dog more especially with our baby. He was a rescue.
> Say hello to Shadow
> image
> 
> ...


AWWWWWW!!!!!
I turn to jelly where WGSDs are involved :flrt:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

jagos12 said:


> GSD's are our all time favourite, never have trusted a dog more especially with our baby. He was a rescue.
> Say hello to Shadow
> image
> 
> ...


His face is remarkably similar to my lab x's, he's most likely 2nd generation lab but we don't know what the cross is.... A mystery, but he definatly has a similar face to your GSD hard to demonstrate it in a picture but here's one..


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I think it likely looks very similar as the colours are very similar... Chester is practically white and both have the pink nose. The only real difference in head is your gsd's is longer.


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

Have to say its got to be boxers for me


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

TheDogMan said:


> I think it likely looks very similar as the colours are very similar... Chester is practically white and both have the pink nose. The only real difference in head is your gsd's is longer.


Aww. My husband has kept and bred GSD's for the better part of 25yrs and has always wanted a white one but after his last oldest girl passed he didn't have one for 2 years but my uncle found him and he had a really horrible start in life but he is very loyal and protective (especially when he see's a cat:lol2 But how could you be mean to that face:whip:

Forgot to say boxers are a close second, gorgeous photo's


----------



## Keto (Mar 28, 2011)

Bulldogs & pugs are my favourite, I wouldn't get either though - too many health problems.

I really like dobermans (only with natural ears & tails) & english bull terriers too.

Staffies are cute too.


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Afghan Hounds
Afghan Hounds
Afghan Hounds

:mf_dribble:


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

I like big short haired dogs like Boxers and greyhounds! :flrt:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I like so many different breeds and types. I have an English springer spaniel rescue dog (Max) at the moment. Very distructive dog but that's put up with as he is nicknamed Mr Cuddles. Also have a Belgium (3/4) x German (1/4) Shepherd (Pippa) very loyal, very bright and a charm.


----------



## tomsk11h (Nov 7, 2009)

english springer spaniels!!!  followed by collies


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

williamsom said:


> Have to say its got to be boxers for me
> image
> image
> image
> ...


That first photo has got to be the most adorable puppy pic I've ever seen! :flrt:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

tomsk11h said:


> english springer spaniels!!!  followed by collies


English springers are nice dogs, but not as nice as these...

:flrt:


----------



## tomsk11h (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

tomsk11h said:


> image
> 
> image


 
Got to love the Springers


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

This is Pippa the pradominantly Belgium Shepherd











And this is Max the resue English Springer Spaniel










And the chums together


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh and Max observing my space!!!! This is where he gets the name Mr Cuddles from


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Big difference between what my favs to look at are compared to favourites I'd think about owning!

Also, there's a few 'faves' that I've never met (e.g. kooikerhondjes) or have spent very little time with, only spoken to an owner or seen them at discover dogs (e.g. basenjis / beaucerons / phaoroah hounds)

Anyway -
Beaucerons
Dobermanns
Poodles
English toy terriers
Manchester terriers
Vizlas
Ridgebacks
Chinese cresteds
Phaoroah hounds
Salukis 
Basenjis
Kooikerhondjes (the dogs in rembrandt's paintings)
Italian greyhounds

!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

annabel said:


> Big difference between what my favs to look at are compared to favourites I'd think about owning!
> 
> Also, there's a few 'faves' that I've never met (e.g. kooikerhondjes) or have spent very little time with, only spoken to an owner or seen them at discover dogs (e.g. basenjis / beaucerons / phaoroah hounds)
> 
> ...


:flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

none of my dogs are pure breeds... they're all crosses! waaaa!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

annabel said:


> Big difference between what my favs to look at are compared to favourites I'd think about owning!
> 
> Also, there's a few 'faves' that I've never met (e.g. kooikerhondjes) or have spent very little time with, only spoken to an owner or seen them at discover dogs (e.g. basenjis / beaucerons / phaoroah hounds)
> 
> ...


i could never pronounce the breed, and to this day i still call them cookie-hounds lmao 

my favourite breed that i would own would be rottweiler, greyhound, dobermann, akita, chihuahua, boston terrier, wolf hound, french bulldog, staffy, english bull terrier, pit bull, many mastiff breeds... theres loads loads more but i don't want to make a huge post


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have poodle... shih tzu... doberman... husky... border collie... black lab...

all in three dogs!:lol2:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Staffies :flrt: I hate how they have such a bad name. My boy is just a big lovable lump.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

new foundland 
scotty 
dachund (sp) smooth
airdale terrier
boxer
great dane


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a golden cocker hes beautiful but very stupid!

I love loads of types from rotties to little terriers! Think my fave is a beagle though!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I love German Shepherds and have a soft spot for Dobes because my mum had the most soppiest Dobe when I was a tot.

I also love the big mountain breeds, Newfoundlands and Burnese and Pyranean Mountain dogs... Never really got to know any though...

Oh and I like border collies and cocker and springer spaniels... 

LOL I like most medium to large sized dogs, Cocker spaniel is the smallest breed I like.

I own a border collie cross (something big, possibly GSD)


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Shetland sheepdogs. I have 3.

























GSD.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Am more a cat person but my friends have dogs, one has 2 huge German Shephards and the other has 2 huge Rotties, honestly they are male dogs and really big lol, they're also the softest, gentlest dogs I've ever seen and if your not careful they would lick you to death :lol2:


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Firstly its got to be my weimaraner Ben just because sometimes the things he does are just so human hes got such a personality  Ive also not figured out yet though if he thinks im a dog or that he is human  

























Sorry for the pics but i love showing him off 
2nd its got to be a ridgeback which id love to have one day !
3rd American pitbulls 
I also love our wee bichon frise brandy although all he does is sleep constantly


----------



## shonee (May 31, 2008)

Well, i own 3 dogs, a Border Terrier, Border Collie and Bedlington Terrier. But my favorite are Chinese Crested (hairless) which i will be having in the future. But i also love Wolf Hybrids & Dobermans.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fordyl2k said:


> Firstly its got to be my weimaraner Ben just because sometimes the things he does are just so human hes got such a personality  Ive also not figured out yet though if he thinks im a dog or that he is human
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Awww, I love Weimeraners, they almost made it onto my list but I thought I had listed enough already. They are the most beautiful puppies though, they are stunning in a non-puppy way, sort of proud rather than clumsy looking XD


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Labradoodles :flrt:











Shiba Inu
Klee Kai
Rotties
Northern Inuit


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I like big fluffy dogs... Particularly Goldren Retrievers and Samoyds..
Got a golden pup when i was about 4, she had such a good nature and she sadly passed away at age 13 from cancer :/ R.I.P Sassy!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

BecciBoo said:


> Labradoodles :flrt:
> image
> 
> 
> ...


'labradoodles' are not a breed, they are a cross breed between Labradors and Poodles...

as well as many other crosses that people assume to be actual breeds.


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Any bull breed for me, particularly staffys and pitbull terriers :flrt:


----------



## shonee (May 31, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> 'labradoodles' are not a breed, they are a cross breed between Labradors and Poodles...
> 
> as well as many other crosses that people assume to be actual breeds.


Actually, Labradoodles have been bred for quite a few years, there are breeders that have 20-30 maybe years generation. There's a difference between lab x poodle. Labradoodles are reconized as a breed with some clubs. But there are people who cross a lab with poodle and call it Labradoodle. But true Labradoodle are a long line with health problems etc bred out. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> 'labradoodles' are not a breed, they are a cross breed between Labradors and Poodles...
> 
> as well as many other crosses that people assume to be actual breeds.



I don't 'assume' they are a breed! In fact I don't agree with the Kennel Club at all!

I just think that Labradoodles happen to be the best dogs : victory:


----------



## Northwest_D (Aug 28, 2011)

Always has and always will be German Shepherds for me! I grew up alongside the most amazing short haired that died aged 14 almost two years ago and now have a long haired.


....I've also recently been presently surprised by Staffordshire Bull Terriers. It's not like I've ever disliked a certain breed but there's plenty that just aren't my cup of tea and I really thought that SBT's were one of them.... until I was asked to look after one. Now a couple of months, one bitch and 6 pups later I'm a total convert.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Northwest_D said:


> Always has and always will be German Shepherds for me! I grew up alongside the most amazing short haired that died aged 14 almost two years ago and now have a long haired.


Long haired GSDs just rock, especially white ones :whistling2:


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

anatolian shepherds are stunning


----------



## lizard_kid (Sep 27, 2010)

I love akitas.:flrt:

This is my dads:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I had a dream last night... I had my own place, and a Weimaraner (named Stitch lol)... it felt strangely natural. Ergo, Weimaraners can make the list... especially the long-haired ones :mf_dribble:


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

My favourite breed has to be the good old English cocker spaniel 










This is my cocker spaniel 

He's a blue roan tan 

Pedigree name running river lad pet name Ollie 

He's a great dog friendly,loveable loyal and not a bad bone in his entire body. He's never growled or barked at anyone or anything. He's quiet and watches people spends a lot of his time looking out of the window watching the world go by. 

He loves children and is a great family pet. We love him to bits


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

And above all he's always happy


----------

